# CL's with Cats



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Reading through the new Caravan Club magazine, that a CL has opened in Herstmonceux, East Sussex. Part of the set up is also a Cattery.

Wondering if anyone takes their cat away with them & would they/do they use the facility of a cattery nearby?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When a cat was part of our family he used to go away with us and thoroughly enjoy himself.

At first he was on a lead but soon made it apparent that he was not going to wander far. He used to sleep in the awning all day and at dusk go out to do his catty things, like ethnic cleansing the local shrew population, and then we would find him fast asleep in his bed in the morning.

He loved car travel and was caught once cleaning the condensation off the side window to get a better view of the passing countryside!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cats*

We've experienced cats on sites many times and almost every time the result is the same. They are off the lead and doing their business wherever they choose including under and around our m/h. If my dog did the same there be Hell to pay.

No objection to the cats, just the way their owners carry on - and yes, some dog owners are the same but it looks like near 100% of cat owners we've come across think it's acceptable behaviour.

Ray


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

With regard to what Ray said above,

I love cats and always have done, thou i don't own one due to the fact they make me sneeze. If i was to catch one leaving a 'deposit' under my van i'd chuck some water at it and complain to the owners and ask them to clean it up.

Rays right, if it were a dog, WWIII would break out, and i would be the one starting it. People should take full responsibility for there pets toilet habits whatever it may be. There really is nothing worse. It is incredibily inconsiderate and selfish. 

As for the topic of the original post, what a good idea, i'd stay there just to go and have a look at the cats.

Freddiebooks


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As we were in the Herstmonceux area this morning we went to take a look at the CL/cattery. New CL which looks as though time and money has been spent on it, cattery looks new too - all individual "houses" overlooking the carpark. So does the cat go "bed and breakfast" whilst we "camp" next door? The cat may be the most important member of our household but that's pushing things a bit far methinks! 

Our cat loves sitting in the driving seat of the van but as soon as it moves she howls, she'd never make a camping cat.

Mrs. D


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello again **** and wife (we met you at the Licoln show where we had our new Devon Aztec). We usually travel with our Siamese cat, and although at home she runs free ( and does her business in our own large back garden ,as far as I know), when we are away in the motorhome we keep her on an extending lead when she is coming walks with us, and when the van door is open. I am sure she is much happier being away with us even on a lead, than she would be in a cattery.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Responsible cat owners*

Jocie,

Congratulations - I knew there would be at least one responsible cat-owner out there!

Not too sure about your 'as far as know' bit though. I've deliberately not mentioned cats defacating in my garden, but then it's easier to set the dog on them on my own property! Oh yes, and then there's the carnage among the birds we like to feed in the garden..........

Ray


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes i spotted the "As far as i know" line. Hidden in brackets hoping no one would spot it !!   

They are cheeky things are feline friends, and i catch them in my garden from time to time. But i like a street with a few cats hanging around !! i mean, it is there street afterall.  

Freddiebooks


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Just to clarify my "as far as I know " remark, I do know for a fact that her usual places to do her duties are in our garden, but I cannot guarantee that she never does anything anywhere else. But then again of course, I'll bet your wives cannot guarantee that none of you good chaps never have a pee behind a bush when you are caught short on a walk in the country, what ??!!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Behind the bush*

Jocie,

That's true. When nature calls.............. :wink:

Please do be assured though that I will NEVER do it in your garden!

Ray


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Cats*



rayhook said:


> We've experienced cats on sites many times and almost every time the result is the same. They are off the lead and doing their business wherever they choose including under and around our m/h. If my dog did the same there be Hell to pay
> Ray


Doubt there would be much chance of the above happening under our MH.
We have 2 Border Terriers who just "love " cats :wink:

Saying that we have rally member friends who take there Persian cat (It uses a litter tray) know another couple who take there rabbit away with them, and an old couple who have a budgie who goes on every trip! 
I think if your going to take them , they may as well be with you.
Bev


----------

